# Accucraft Ride-On Scale Plymouth



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

I just noticed that Accucraft has updated their ride-on site with a new page on the 1:5 scale Plymouth that they are producing. Specs show it being 3 feet long and weighing in at over 250 pounds. The level of detail looks nice-- and the price is reasonable for a starter locomotive in 7 1/4 - 7 1/2" gauge. List price is $3500 Pretty incredible price compared to an RMI switcher with less detail that costs over five grand.


  Click here to view the details on the Plymouth 


Please note: I have no affiliation with Accucraft but I am excited that they are starting to build ride on stuff in U.S. prototypes! 

Regards,


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dam $3500? Thats a great price for ride-on, and its a really nice looking engine too.


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

I know, right???!!! I'm sort of critter crazy-- and this Plymouth looks like a load of fun.  I just don't have space in the garage right now for a locomotive that is three feet long and two feet high and weighs more than I do. 

Regards,


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That is an incredible price for that Plymouth. Great details also. Years ago (circa 1978), when I first thought about getting involved in large scale ride-on AND before I started building my Gene Allen ten-wheeler, I looked at Railroad Supply Corporation's gasoline engine yard diesel. At that time, that engine was over $2500 without all the detail that Accucraft's Plymouth has. This product could get a quite a few folks into the very large scale hobby. Go move by Accucraft. Maybe they will have this on display at the BTS in June.


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw the Plymouth in person yesterday. I saw the green version. They are both the same except the yellow version is the older "factory" version with a sand dome and larger exhaust stack in the middle of the hood-- similar to the 1:20.3 scale Plymouth. The green version is modernized and has a muffler and exhaust pipe on top of the hood. 

This thing is HUGE. It was really impressive in person. In this scale it conveys the weight and heft of a full size Plymouth with heavy frame and suspension details, punched louvers in the hood and a bell that is big enough to actually work when you ring it. There are a lot of nice features, various gauges in the cab for monitoring the electronics, Controlling the engine is handled through a tethered control box. All the electronic components are standard American automotive parts so servicing the engine should be easy. The engine has been through lots of testing on public and private tracks. I was told that it pulled 1000 pounds up a 2.6% grade. My take on it is that this looks like a really solid offering for Accucraft's first exclusive design for an American ride on locomotive. If the Plymouth is successful they intend to expand the line with a 1:5 scale ride-on forney in live steam based on the ubiquitous Ruby-- but super sized! 

The bad news is that the reception to this offering has been slow so far none have been sold yet. I think it may take some time for the market to pick up on Accucraft's new "experiment" with ride on scale. I was told that they currently have both green and yellow versions in stock, so if you now anybody in the ride on world you may want to pass on the word. I would love to see Accucraft expand the line in the future. 

Regards,


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Just got my 2.5 scale Plymouth in on Friday. OK, its real nice the detail is great will try to get some good photos today.


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/tr...C-100S.JPG


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

This a great buy....


----------

